
I Went Viral on Hacker News – Here is what happened - remotists
https://www.shivaprabhakaran.com/post/went-viral-on-hacker-news
======
remotists
A few days back one of my posts got a lot of traction on HN. I'm happy to
answer any questions you may have pertaining to what happened, why I think it
went viral etc.

------
anonymousiam
My guess is that the discrepancy between GA and the logs can be attributed to
people running noscript or other ad blockers.

